# Re: Insurance and melt and pour



## candice19 (May 8, 2009)

Do you soapers think that insurance is necessary if I'm working only with melt and pour soaps?

I know the biggest fear is if a customer hits a lye pocket, but will MP soaps have that?


----------



## Lindy (May 8, 2009)

Insurance is critical no matter what yoiu are selling.  The biggest concern for CP'ers isn't lye pockets or lye heavy - it's allergic reactions which remains constant for MP as well.  Unfortunately we live in a society that would rather sue than talk and there are people out there who won't take responsibility for their own actions - these people are why we all need insurance.

JMO


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 8, 2009)

How do you get that kind of insurance though? :?:


----------



## Tabitha (May 8, 2009)

I have burned several people w/ fragrance oil in M&P soap :? .


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 8, 2009)

wow so I see the point in it.. but how to you obtain this insurance and how nuch can it costs? I want to be covered.. and with cp soap do you explain to the customer bout the lye?? :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:


----------



## candice19 (May 8, 2009)

Lindy said:
			
		

> Insurance is critical no matter what yoiu are selling.  The biggest concern for CP'ers isn't lye pockets or lye heavy - it's allergic reactions which remains constant for MP as well.  Unfortunately we live in a society that would rather sue than talk and there are people out there who won't take responsibility for their own actions - these people are why we all need insurance.
> 
> JMO


Ah, the allergic reactions... it's so daunting, all these unforseen costs when you're trying to sell a $4 bar of soap!  :cry: 



			
				Tabitha said:
			
		

> I have burned several people w/ fragrance oil in M&P soap :?


OMG! Do you mind me asking, have they ever threatened to sue you for it?


----------



## Tabitha (May 8, 2009)

No threats. The 1st big burn was my husband. it was w/ a Christmas cookie fo, vanilla, orange & a dab of cinnamon. It was the cinnamon that got him. It was like a sunburn & wore off in about 30 minutes. I had 2 other people tell me they had reactions to fos, both had cinnamon in them. Neither one was as bad as my husband's burn & both were friends. I will NOT use an fo that contains cinnamon now.


----------



## candice19 (May 8, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> No threats. The 1st big burn was my husband. it was w/ a Christmas cookie fo, vanilla, orange & a dab of cinnamon. It was the cinnamon that got him. It was like a sunburn & wore off in about 30 minutes. I had 2 other people tell me they had reactions to fos, both had cinnamon in them. Neither one was as bad as my husband's burn & both were friends. I will NOT use an fo that contains cinnamon now.


omg, you are very luck it was people you knew!  I will actually avoid cinnamon in the future.  I think cinnamon is very tricky, people have severe food allergies to it, so I can't even imagine if it's in a potent FO lol


----------



## Tabitha (May 8, 2009)

Do you know how much I want to make cinnamon pumpkin every fall? It tempts me so! Vanilla cinnamon is one of my favorited too. I actually buy vanilla cinnamon & cinamon pumpkin soap from other people each fall. I won't make it though  :wink: .


----------



## candice19 (May 8, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Do you know how much I want to make cinnamon pumpkin every fall? It tempts me so! Vanilla cinnamon is one of my favorited too. I actually buy vanilla cinnamon & cinamon pumpkin soap from other people each fall. I won't make it though  :wink: .


LOL  but mmm vanilla cinnamon sounds soo yummy!  Personally, I like cinnamon, so that's something to look out for!


----------



## carillon (May 8, 2009)

Tabitha, were you using a fragrance oil that was specifically made for use in soap?  Many suppliers say their oils can be used in either candles or soap, but often when you see an oil with cinnamon in it it will say it is for use only in candles.  Of course, there are fragrance manufacturers who make cinnamon scented oils just for b&b too.  

I've never experienced any reaction to cinnamon scented oils, maybe I've just been lucky, but I'm very careful when selecting a "spicy" scent to make sure that it's suitable for b&b.


----------



## Tabitha (May 8, 2009)

I can not give you a difinative answer, that was 7-8 years ago & I have even forgotten the exact scents & suppliers. I was/am always careful when choosing scents & other ingredients.

My point was, yes, you need insurance even if you are just making M&P soap. Just because it is M&P we should not asume our product are safe. There can always be an accident, you could make a mistake, your supplier could make a mitake. Your customer could have an odd allergy. You just dont' know. It's just best to be covered & careful.


----------



## candice19 (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for the advice about getting insurance.  I took a look at insurance with HSMG, particularly the liability insurance mainly because I make soap at my boyfriend's place.  I don't worry about burning the place down so I'm not sure if I need property insurance, but definitely liability insurance.  Does this sound right? I'm so confused by it all.


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 9, 2009)

:cry: How come no one is answering me...  :cry:


----------



## Lindy (May 9, 2009)

rupertspal42 said:
			
		

> wow so I see the point in it.. but how to you obtain this insurance and how nuch can it costs? I want to be covered.. and with cp soap do you explain to the customer bout the lye?? :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:



You would contact an insurance company that carries General Liability insurance for business.  With CP you need to understand that lye is not present in the finished product - when lye combines with oils/fats it saponifies which means that the lye turns the oils into salts and glycerine.  If disaster strikes and you end up with a lye heavy bar or ones with lye pockets in it you will know that immediately so there is no danger of people selling this.

HTH


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 9, 2009)

Thank you Lindy, I was losin my mind over here lol I was pointed into the direction of a couple of places that sells the insurance that covers candles to lotion to jewelry think i'm going to read into them some tomorrow at work since it'll be sunday... slloowww day  I was trying to explain to my mom why I would need this type of insurance because she didn't understand at all (still doesn't) and I told her it's to cover my butt if someone does something and points fingers and she was like hmmmm.. my mom is a JPO but sometimes I wonder lmao.. anyways thanks again i'm really learning more and more each day from you guys!


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

candice19 said:
			
		

> Do you soapers think that insurance is necessary if I'm working only with melt and pour soaps?
> 
> I know the biggest fear is if a customer hits a lye pocket, but will MP soaps have that?



*Even more so *because since you are not making the product "from scratch" you have less control over what is in it...not all M&P soap bases are alike!!  And your customers deserve to be protected in case of a bad reaction, and you deserve not to loose everything in case of a law suit! 

Sue


----------



## donniej (May 11, 2009)

The Soap Makers Guild has very cheap insurance for its members... it's only for people who make soap on a "home scale", not industrial level stuff.  I don't recall the cost but it was really cheap.... 

I did a quick search, here's the link...

http://www.soapguild.org/insurance.php

PS. I have no affiliation with them and know nothing of the coverage.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

donniej said:
			
		

> The Soap Makers Guild has very cheap insurance for its members... it's only for people who make soap on a "home scale", not industrial level stuff.



You don't have to be making it in your home to qualify, it is for people who have small businesses...not just home-based businesses.

The HSMG and Donna Maria's organization joined forces to get insurance available for their members.  This was a HUGE accomplishment.  There really is no excuse left for selling un-insured other than not to sell until you can afford the insurance.


----------



## candice19 (May 12, 2009)

I had been looking at the Soap Guild.  Since I haven't really started selling anything to anyone, I figure as soon as I'm ready and figured out all my logistics, THEN I'll purchase the SG insurance.

Do you know off hand how long insurance takes to go into effect?  Hopefully same day?


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 12, 2009)

Oh that's how I am.. I don't want to spend the money on it until I actually get ready to start selling.


----------



## Lindy (May 12, 2009)

I can't tell you how long it takes to activate your insurance through SG but mine was instant through an insurance broker and I took the monthly payment plan to make it a little easier to handle.


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 12, 2009)

Like someone who also sells homeowner insurance? I do my car and rental insurance through my bank.. I bank w/ USAA they only deal with military afil people though..  :?


----------



## Lindy (May 12, 2009)

The company I work with handles Commercial Liability insurance as well as home & auto.  Here in Canada there aren't that many insurance companies that do all 3...


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 12, 2009)

ahh I see now... well i'll have to do some more research it seems


----------



## Tabitha (May 12, 2009)

> Even more so because since you are not making the product "from scratch" you have less control over what is in it...not all M&P soap bases are alike!!


I don't agree, when you purchase commerciel M&P you know it has been lab tested. You can not say the same about hoemmade CP. As for controling the ingredients, they are not all alike, but ingredinet lists are available so you can make an informed choices.


----------



## honor435 (May 15, 2009)

its called "crafters ins" it is 165 a yr, i will tell you the name of comp. when i get home, im at work.


----------



## honor435 (May 15, 2009)

soap guilde is 480.00 per yr, so if you use that you better sell lots of soap!


----------



## honor435 (May 15, 2009)

rli insurance has crafters ins.


----------



## candice19 (May 15, 2009)

Thanks so much!  What a difference in price, I'll definitely read up on both!


----------



## studioalamode (May 21, 2009)

When I needed insurance for my jewelry business (in case of allergic reaction to metal), I got mine from State Farm - it was about $17 a month on the monthly plan.  It also covered liability insurance for accidents at craft shows.  I don't know if they still offer it - I haven't had it for a while now, but am going to be calling them to see if they will insure my soap business...


----------



## honor435 (May 21, 2009)

state farm said no, for me and soaps


----------

